# road cycling near Bryson City, NC?



## Bob Ross (Apr 18, 2006)

Travel plans changed; we switched our August vacation from Boulder CO to Bryson City NC so that we could be in the Path Of Totality for the solar eclipse on 8/21. Looks like that's right near (in?) the Great Smokey Mountains, so I'm guessing the cycling around those parts is pretty sweet, no?

[edit: will read through the "Smoky Mountain Riding" thread now.]

Any recommendations for road cycling routes in that corner of the state? We'll be staying at a B&B by the Tuckasegee River. Don't need anything too epic in terms of distance/elevation, though challenging would be nice; we're easy, mostly looking for beautiful surroundings and a safe paved shoulder. Thanks.


----------

